# Crysta's Pictures



## Crysta (May 13, 2010)

Yay...pictures! ...
Mine include mostly outdoor critters. Flowers, bugs, spiders, plants that I came across or thought was a beautiful result.

Spring peeper
_Pseudacris crucifer_
I want to try and find the Grey Tree Frog,_ Hyla versicolor _here in New-Brunswick this spring. I hear them but can never find them!!!







A little snake I found on my lawn, she is 10 inches.
Thamnophis s. sirtalis







Took her up on the deck for a nice picture 








One of the baby tortoises I found while I was in Croatia:







A pair of the same species, adults
Please come out? ....






Male: I am looking to have a sexy time with you!!!












A small mantis, croatia





[/IMG]

Bufo something?






Mediterranean Gecko
These things bark!













Defensive stance (please grab my tail!)






Grey Tree Frog (H. Arborea?) 






Scolopendra Dalmatica












Legless Lizard (forgot scientific name)












Some type of webbing spider, male






Some croatian scorpion







Emerald lizard (lacerta something)






Giant Locust, female






Green Mantis






Habitat where all the croatian ones occured.






enjoy!


----------



## Crysta (May 13, 2010)

My little videos... all done when I was in Grade 9, man I was pretty bad.... lol
These are very old videos done with a very old camera.

My first encounter that got me into filming...its silly.



Wood Turtle Observations - New-Brunswick, Canada




Assasin Bug Crawl - New-Brunswick, Canada



Red Back Salamander Jump


And my first encounter with discovering mites...!!! eww


enjoy


----------



## Crysta (May 13, 2010)

Hm.... I am jealous of Tarcans bug pictures... I need a macro lense....


----------



## ZergFront (May 13, 2010)

Wow, you live around some fantastic animals. That's a big legless lizard!


----------



## Crysta (May 13, 2010)

Thanks! The ones listed as in Croatia...I visited there twice, so I'm wishing I was born there!!!

Heres some more.
Golden Orb






this one was WAAAAY up in the trees so its not very good, since I didn't have a tripod.







Turtle - My first HDR! 






Locust


----------



## moloch (May 14, 2010)

Nice photos of a great group of animals!  Where did you find that locust?  Was it also in Europe?  It was a colourful animal.

I would be worried about holding a centipede.  Are they unlikely to envenomate?

NB must be a pretty cold place during the winter.  How many months do you have where the animals are surface active?


Regards,
David


----------



## KoreanSpiderMan (May 15, 2010)

awesome photos, really stunning thanks for sharing. Ps what camera and shutter settings did u use?


----------



## Crysta (May 15, 2010)

moloch said:


> Nice photos of a great group of animals!  Where did you find that locust?  Was it also in Europe?  It was a colourful animal.
> 
> I would be worried about holding a centipede.  Are they unlikely to envenomate?
> 
> ...


The locust was found when I was down in Mexico  a lot of colorful critters down there  

About the centipede...I am not a very careful person if something won't kill me. lol But, I hold them like I did my tarantula, I was 'terrain'. There reaction to that was a nibble to test me out (seriously, a nibble) after that she just hanged out on my hand or crawled up my arm... lol

But I was tagged on the thumb by my current scolopendra cingulata when I captured her. My thumb swelled 5 times its size and was itchy and 'beating of a heart' pain was going on. Had a teeny rash on my wrist as well.  But this went away within 3 hours haha 

In New-Brunswick most animals surface in march-april area and they are out till about october then it's snooze time! haha. Bears might be out a little longer I would say? 6-8 months? I never really payed attention. Misquitoes aren't in high population yet, but the black flies are endless! 

Hm..I should learn to make my responses shorter.... lol

Crysta


----------



## Crysta (May 15, 2010)

KoreanSpiderMan said:


> awesome photos, really stunning thanks for sharing. Ps what camera and shutter settings did u use?


There are 3 different cameras used in these selections.
Canon A530, Rebel Xti (standard lense and telephoto lense that comes with the kit)  and my most recent camera, the Canon Powershot G10 

Shutter etc are all decided on what kind of look you want. Its something you should experiment with!  

...I use shutter settings that are required for the moment in time ? 

example, first picture of the spring peeper:
Model: Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XTi
Shutter Speed: 1/160 second
Aperture: F/6.3
Focal Length: 55 mm
ISO Speed: 200

Beetle picture
I used a higher contrasty look here to set of the beetle more 
Canon PowerShot G10
Shutter Speed: 1/79 second
Aperture: F/2.8
ISO: 200

HDR red eared slider
This is made of 3 pictures taken at different exposures. 

Shutter Speed: 150/100000 second (what's up with this long number? ahhaha)
Aperture: F/7.0
Focal Length: 260 mm
ISO Speed: 200
Focal Length: 6 mm

Hmm found a bunch of male D. tenebrosus yesterday, this one recently molted






Hard to destroy these cuties home






I still want a macro lense!!!!


----------



## tarcan (May 15, 2010)

good looking shots Crysta, thanks for sharing them... I am sure you will end up getting a macro lens eventually!

Martin


----------



## Crysta (May 15, 2010)

thanks!
Hehe my birthdays coming up so maybe!


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 17, 2010)

Great pix, Chrysta!


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 20, 2010)

Awesome pictures Chrysta!

And that Croatian scorp is a Euscorpius sp. (not sure which occur in Croatia)


----------



## Toirtis (May 20, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> Hm.... I am jealous of Tarcans bug pictures... I need a macro lense....


Hm.... I am jealous of both your pics...I need some photography talent....


----------



## Violet (May 24, 2010)

Fantastic pictures! 

The Legless lizard is a Sheltopusik _Ophisaurus apodus_


----------

